

Advice for a gap year - flojito

Hi everyone,
I'm just preparing to have a gap year (beginning in 2 months) and I'm collecting ideas (like studying Russian/Japanese, martial arts...)<p>As I spent 10 hours per day developing software, I hope not to get "learn putHereYourFavouriteLanguage" or "get certificate in x/y/z" ;)<p>Thanks in advance.
======
craftsman
Some things I would like to do, in no particular order:

* Backpack Europe and ride Eurorail

* Build an amateur radio transceiver

* Read the Iliad and Odyssey

* Learn ballroom dancing

* Learn how to make paper

* Learn to cook (!)

* Camp in every national park

* Buy a used motorcycle and learn how to fix it up

* Learn to play the banjo

* Build a 12" Dobsonian telescope and attend star-parties

* ...

~~~
carbocation
May I recommend the Fagles Iliad and the Fitzgerald Odyssey?

------
Q6T46nT668w6i3m
You’re lucky.

During my academic hiatus, I found that fostering a personal liberal arts
education was incredibly helpful. Reading literature, playing sport, and
learning some elementary computer science have been incredibly (and
unexpectedly) helpful in my academic areas (mathematics and economics).
Therefore, I’d suspect your interest in language and sport might also be
incredibly worthwhile (and conceivably) beneficial activities to pursue during
your hiatus.

------
sabalaba
I'm about to take a semester off to work on a start up company in China. I
would recommend doing something with your time that will combine multiple
interests. I think doing something abroad would give you 'international'
experience, allow you to travel and give you opportunity to learn a new
language. As for martial arts, I'm biased, have been studying Ninjitsu (Budo
Bujinkan Taijitsu) for the past 5 years. Ninjas rule.

------
ultrobast
Don't dismiss the oft-maligned joys of idleness. You might not get much time
to do it later!

------
coryl
Some martial arts ideas: Learn jiu jitsu (gi or nogi) and compete as a
beginner. You'll get addicted to learning it and you'll want to fit in 1-2 hrs
of training per day

~~~
sandipagr
My friend is learning jujitsu and totally loves it. I haven't yet got around
actually doing it myself but should be fun.

------
staunch
Besides whatever else you choose to do: get in the best shape of your life.

~~~
achompas
Not sure how old you are but this is great advice. Taking time to work out
(run, lift weights, box, do whatever you enjoy) will pay massive dividends in
the future.

Also make sure you're in great emotional/mental state. Sleep a lot, enjoy
yourself, and get pumped to do whatever you want for a year.

------
charlesdm
You should travel, if you can afford it.

------
TheSmoke
me and my brother have decided to learn wing chun. seems very interesting.

